# East Bay Swap Meet-----Alameda Naval Air Station, California



## BrandonB (Oct 13, 2021)

East Bay Swap Meet​October 16, 2021 6:00 AM to 3:00 PM​Annual Alameda Swap Meet. Free Car Show.  Bring your car. Free to Buyers. For Sellers, a 20 x 20 stall is $40 a car for sale stall is $30. Deadline to register is September 30, 2021 cash only if registering on the day of the swap meet. Early vendor sign-in/setup is Friday, October 15, 2021, at 3:00 PM.*Sponsor: * Alameda Naval Air Museum and the Golden Gate Chapter of the Early Ford V8 Club.​*When: *  October 16, 2021 6:00 AM to 3:00 PM​*Location: *
    2151 Ferry Point, 77
Alameda, CA, 94501
*Cost: * Free


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 28, 2021)

darn, missed it again.


----------



## mrg (Oct 28, 2021)

Any pics?


----------



## BrandonB (Oct 29, 2021)

Lol...this is the only one I took.


----------

